# Werbung



## Markus (20 Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich habe das thema schon ein paar mal angesprochen, aber bisher wurde die geschichte nie ernst. aber so langsam fängt es an zu brodeln...

das sps-forum macht inzwischen ca. 17gb traffic im monat, und ich glaube kaum das es dabei bleibt...

ich wollte euch nun fragen was ihr von werbung im sps-forum haltet?

ich dachte daran das ich unter jedem topic google adsense anzeigen einblenden, und oben rechts neben dem logo 4 bannerflächen vermiete.

das google adsense system ist so aufgebaut das nur werbung eingeblendet wird die zum thema hier passt, und die bannerflächen würden nur an seriöse firmen aus der branche vermietet werden.

also keine pornosachen oder dialer oder son zeug!


habe google adsense mal zum test mal eingebaut, was haltet ihr davon?
die position ist vileicht nicht die optimale....

bitte feedback


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

Markus oder Marku$ ?

.....es ist Dein Forum.....


----------



## zotos (20 Mai 2005)

*Was kostet denn der Traffic?*

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Preisen.

Was kostet denn der Traffic?


----------



## Zottel (20 Mai 2005)

Ich habe gerade dafür gestimmt. Aber jetzt sehe ich daß die Werbung in jedem oder vielen einzelnen Beiträgen auftaucht. Das nervt mich.


----------



## Heinz (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke, dass das Forum sehr viel Traffic und somit auch Kosten mit sich. 

Ich finde, dass die Werbung über jeden Beitrag soviel ist. Ich würde es besser finden, wenn je Beitragsseite eine Werbung möglich ist. Durch die Werbung wird das Lesen der Beiträge unübersichtlich und es wird schneller der Seitenwechsel erforderlich.

Aber es ist "Dein" Forum und die User werden sich auch daran gewöhnen (müssen).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

keine Einwände gegen Werbung. In jedem einzelnen Beitrag 
ist es vielleicht ein etwas zu viel, hängt ja aber auch davon ab,
was die Forensoftware für Möglichkieten bietet. 

Die geplanten Banner sind voll ok. Allerdings muss man hier 
mehr Aufwand in die Vermarktung stecken während die 
Google-Anzeige ja von selbst laufen. 

Weiter werden Webseiten, mit denen man Einnahmen 
(auch wenn es nur ein paar Euro sind bzw. die Ausgaben 
höher sind) als gewerblich eingestuft. Ein Impressum 
gemäß § 6 Teledienstgesetz ist spätestens dann Pflicht. 

Der Vollständigkeit halber: 
Weitere Möglichkeiten wären die Finanzierung über freiwillige 
Spenden oder über Sponsoren - aber keine Ahnung ob das 
wirklich funktionieren kann. 

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard Bäurle 

PS: Was soll denn die Bannermiete kosten?


----------



## Torsten_G (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier unterwegs, aber ich hoffe mal, es ist trotzdem ok, wenn ich meine Meinung dazu darlege....

Die Zeiten, wo man alles und jedes im Web kosten- und werbefrei nutzen darf, gehen sicher dem Ende entgegen, nicht nur hier. 
Server- und Traffickosten, selbst für ein relativ "kleines" Forum wie dieses, fordern schon einen nennenswerten finanziellen Aufwand vom Betreiber; es ist für einen Einzelnen kaum noch zumutbar, neben dem ganzen Pflegeaufwand auch noch dafür aufzukommen.

Ich moderiere in einem Forum mit ähnlicher Größe wie diesem hier, das mit etwa 50 Euro/Monat zu Buche schlägt. Wir finanzieren das Forum innerhalb des Teams auf freiwilliger Basis, durch Werbung und mit Spenden der Mitglieder, ich darf sagen, nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten läuft die Sache jetzt.

Wenn aber gleich über jedem *Beitrag* eine Werbeeinblendung zu sehen ist, dann fände ich das etwas übertrieben,  aber gegen Bannerwerbung ist doch grundsätzlich gar nichts einzuwenden! 

Mal ein Beispiel aus einem wirklich großen, kostenlosen Forum, wo ich das sehr gelungen finde:

http://www.rclineforum.de/forum/index.php

Dort tummeln sich über 16.000 registrierte Mitglieder...  :shock: 

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2005)

hallo,

danke für die kritik.
banner oben halte ich auch nicht für schlimm, im gegenteil sie machen die seite irgendwie hübscher.

das mit google adsense (das was derzeit läuft) hat mir halt gefallen weil die links eigentlich sehr gut zum thema passen...
(ok, ab und zu sind links zum thema webspace dabei, aber das kann man schlecht vermeiden...)

so wie das jetzt ist war das auf keinen fall gewollt, ich wollte es eigentlich nur einmal pro thema einblenden, warum das bei machen topics in fast jedem beitrag steht ist mir auch noch nicht klar...

so war das aber sicher nicht gedacht, ist ja grauenvoll!

mich würde speziell die meinung derer interessieren die dagegen gestimmt haben. warum? was schlagt ihr alternativ vor?


ich habe mir auch shcon gedacht das ich die banner oben aufteile, das zb 2-3 kommerzielle und 2-3 gemeinnützige reinkommen wie zb. für zottels projekte...

würde die sache vieleicht wieder abrunden/entschärfen...

ich will mit der werbung eben keinesfalls die benutzerfreundlichkeit einschränken, aber sponsoren wollen natürlich auch gesehen werden.


was haltet ihr von der adsense geschichte, wie ist die qualität der links?
adsense läuft nur zum test, so wie jetzt soll es nicht bleiben.
und wenn ich keine akzeptable lösung finde lass ich es weg.

wie wäre es denn wenn es nur auf der ahuptseite zwischen die einzelnen foren kommt? und die topics nicht "verschandelt" werden?

danke für anregungen/kritik/verständniss


----------



## Zottel (20 Mai 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ..banner oben halte ich auch nicht für schlimm...


Ich auch nicht.
Schau dir vielleicht mal 
http://www.plcforum.it 
an. Insgesamt weniger übersichtlich, aber die Werbung würde ich mir so ähnlich vorstellen. Es tauchen immer Banner von Omron, Heidenhain und Scheider Electric auf. Das könntest du auch als Hinweis nehmen, daß diese Firmen bereit sind, sowas zu sponsern und sie anschreiben. Siemens wäre natürlich Pflicht! Für deren Produkte wird hier Support geleistet wie für keine anderen.


			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir auch shcon gedacht das ich die banner oben aufteile, das zb 2-3 kommerzielle und 2-3 gemeinnützige reinkommen wie zb. für zottels projekte...
> 
> würde die sache vieleicht wieder abrunden/entschärfen...


Danke für die Ehre. Aber ich würde den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz erst zur Refinanzierung der Betriebskosten nutzen. Und keinen Sponsor dadurch verschrecken wollen, das er den Eindruck gewinnt, daß seine Produkte neben kostenlosen Alternativen vorgestellt werden.
Hinweise auf freie Projekte könnten eine Kategorie in einer Liste nützlicher Links bilden.


----------



## andre (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich finde es so wie auf dieser Seite ok. Irgendwie muß man ja seine Ausgaben wieder reinbekommen.
Einmal Werbung pro Seite ist akzeptabel. Wenn jeder Beitrag mit einem Banner unterlegt ist, fällt es mir schwerer, den Zusammenhang herzustellen zwischen den einzelnen Beiträgen. Zum einen sticht die Werbung mehr ins Auge und mir ist es auch passiert, das ich durch schnelleres scrollen Beiträge übersehen habe.
Gruß Andre


----------



## SPS Markus (21 Mai 2005)

Hallo Markus,

ich finde Werbung Gundsätzlich OK. Wenn du auf den Haupt Themen-Seiten
3-4 Banner unterbringst ist das kein Problem, nur bei jedem Topic ist etwas viel. Es schadet der lesbarkeit deutllich.

Markus


----------



## volker (21 Mai 2005)

Ich finde auch das in jedem Beitrag ein bisschen viel   ist und erhöht den traffic noch zusätzlich. :wink: 
deshalb habe ich dagegen gestimmt.

1 mal oben im Kopf wäre ok.
dann würde ich meine stimme revidieren und dafür stimmen.

@Markus
so wie das jetzt ist war das auf keinen fall gewollt, ich wollte es eigentlich nur einmal pro thema einblenden, warum das bei machen topics in fast jedem beitrag steht ist mir auch noch nicht klar... 

ich schätze mal das das include an der falsche stelle steht.
ich hab das mal getestet.
in das includes/page_header.php ganz unten die werbung includen.
dann steht die ziemlich oben.


----------



## tobias (21 Mai 2005)

Hallo Markus


> mich würde speziell die meinung derer interessieren die dagegen gestimmt haben. warum? was schlagt ihr alternativ vor?



Zu dem selben, etwas später von Deltalogic genannten Aspekt


			
				Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vollständigkeit halber:
> Weitere Möglichkeiten wären die Finanzierung über freiwillige
> Spenden oder über Sponsoren - aber keine Ahnung ob das
> wirklich funktionieren kann.


war ich gestern grad am Überlegungen-tippen. Da es zwischenztl. schon in genau gleicher Form erwähnt war schrieb ichs nicht nochmal. 
Gründe mit 'Nein' zu stimmen gabs dabei nur einen:
Alle hier in einer vielzahl versammelten Tipps && Tricks - grossteils von hoher Qualität - stehen im Normalfall ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund jedem zur Verfügung. Das betrachte ich zumindest irgendwie mit nahe am 'Open Source' Gedanken. 
Wird das nun in der Form von Random-Werbung kommerzialisiert geht dieser 'Touch' schlagartig verloren. Ich zumindest kenne kein Beispiel wo Werbung, oder andere Tricks einer Belebung hilfreich waren.

Dazu kommt vielleicht noch die gestern später festgestellte  Ladezeit über Analogmodem ....
... das Blinken und Klappern stört da doch gewaltig. 
Zuletzt erwiesen sich an einigen Stellen die 'Links' als nicht über den Browser zurückzuverfolgen. Einige angetippte 'Banner' schickten eine irgendwo ins Nirwana wobei die gewohnheitsmässige 'Historymatic' kläglich versagte.
Punktum: Mich begeisterts nicht. Sofern praktikabel wäre ich sicherlich eher anderweitig bereit mich z.Bsp. mit ein paar Euro an der Nutzung des Forums zu beteiligen. 

gruss


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2005)

die sache mit den spenden gefällt mir nicht. da komme ich mir irgendwie blöd vor...

ich habe die adsense geschichte jetzt mal umgemodelt, jetzt sollten die anzeigen nur noch eimal erscheinen. da wo sie jetzt sind empfinde ich sie auch nicht als besonders störend.

hatte auch sersucht sie ganu unten einzublenden, da stören sie zwar überhaupt nicht, aber da bringen sie auch nix, sogar ich der gewusst hat das werbund auf der seite ist musste die anzeige erst suchen...


----------



## volker (21 Mai 2005)

ja, die stelle wo sie jetzt ist ist recht ok.

mir gefällt zwar die stelle besser, die ich vorgeschlagen habe, aber du bist hier der chef.  :wink: 

[klugscheissen]weiterer vorteil. dann ist das werbefenster immer zu sehen[/klugscheissen]

*ist aber alles ansichtssache.*


----------



## Tom100 (21 Mai 2005)

*Umsonst ist der Tod und der kostet das Leben !!*

hallo auch,
ich finde das forum absolute spitze
wenn man in einem kleinen mittelständischen unternehmen schafft
und kaum jemanden hat welcher einem fachkompedent
und EHRLICH mit rat und tat zur seite steht,
dann erkennt man schnell den nutzen einer solche quelle,
zumal sie unkompliziert und leicht zu händeln ist,
keiner ist perfekt und machmal sind kleine tips mehr wert
als eine schulung für zig euro bei siemens,
klar ich kenne Elektrochefs in großen Firmen welche es sich
leisten können von einer Schulung zur anderen zu gehen,
aber wenn es ans improvisieren geht dann sieht es böse aus,
also Markus mach es , versuche es im rahmen zu halten
und wir haben alle etwas davon wenn dein forum noch lange im netz
bleibt,
schönes wochende euch allen, tom100


----------



## Heinz (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo Markus,
ich finde es echt klasse, wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist. Ich finde die Anzeigen nicht als Störung, und auch auch von der Größe her gelungen. 

So denke ich kann man echt sehr gut mit dem Forum arbeiten, sofern die Kosten durch die Werbung auch gedeckt werden, hat jeder gewonnen.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2005)

Ich habe erst heute die Aktion mitbekommen und erst nachdem ich einige Beiträge über dieses Thema gelesen habe und nach der Werbung gesucht habe, habe ich sie gefunden. Von daher, was solls, mich störts nicht.


pt


----------



## Kojote (23 Mai 2005)

Aber bitte Werbung ohne Popups!

Ein Werbebanner pro Seite finde ich aber voll ok


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
die Banner sind nicht doll störend, teilweise sogar informativ, kannte alle Anbieter noch gar nicht.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2005)

Da ja das Betreiben so eines Forums Geld und vor allem Zeit kostet ist Werbung ok, Popups sollten aber nicht auftauchen (bitte, bitte).


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2005)

popups gibt es auf gar keinen fall, erstens will ich mich ja hier selber auch wohl fühlen, und zweitens blockt die ja sowieso jeder.

wenn ihr probleme mit popups habt, dann kann ich euch nur die google-toolbar empfehlen:

http://toolbar.google.com/T3/intl/de/

diese bar richtet sich nach der installation oben im browser ein, und bietet ein sucheingabefeld, den popupblocker und noch weitere funktionen...

wenn ein popup kommt wird es geblockt und die toolbar meldet das es geblockt wurde, dann kann man es auf wunsch auch anzeigen, oder popups von der aktuellen seite immer zulassen...

hab das teil schon lange, ist echt gut...


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> popups gibt es auf gar keinen fall, erstens will ich mich ja hier selber auch wohl fühlen, und zweitens blockt die ja sowieso jeder.



 :!: Das ist gut.

 :?: Warum hast du die Werbung wieder rausgenommen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> :?: Warum hast du die Werbung wieder rausgenommen?



also bei mir sind die Google-Anzeigen oben noch zu sehen ...


----------



## volker (25 Mai 2005)

also ich seh nix mehr. möglich, das das hier rausgefiltert wird. gibt hier diverse sachen die über die firma nicht funktionieren.


----------



## RMA (25 Mai 2005)

> also ich seh nix mehr. möglich, das das hier rausgefiltert wird. gibt hier diverse sachen die über die firma nicht funktionieren.



Bist Du sicher, dass die nicht da sind. Die sind ganz oben an der Seite, wenn Du immer den letzten Auftrag aufrufst wirst Du die selten sehen. Abhängig wie lang ein neues Post ist, ist die Werbung auch dann manchmal nach oben verschwunden.


----------



## Kurt (25 Mai 2005)

@Chef
 :?: 
muss ich da jetzt auf die links klicken damit du zu kohle kommst,
oder genügt hingucken.
 :?: 
wenn klicken, darf ich am tag öfter oder ...

kurt


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2005)

kohle gibts nur fürs klicken soweit ich das verstanden habe. und hängt der preis auch noch von vielen sachen ab. frag mich nicht...

es muss aber niemand klicken, ob es was bringt wenn man mehrmals draufklickt weiß ich nicht. teoretisch aber schon wenn es mehrere verschiedene anzeigen sind.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> @Chef
> muss ich da jetzt auf die links klicken damit du zu kohle kommst,
> oder genügt hingucken.
> kurt



ja aber du musst mindestens 2 minuten krampfhaft intensiv darauf schauen und darfst in der zeit an nichts anderes denken.

leider wird die erkennung ob du das auch wirklich den regeln entsprechen machst nur von monitoren der neusten generation unterstützt...

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> @Chef
> wenn klicken, darf ich am tag öfter oder ...
> kurt



Nun, das Klicken kostet ja den Anzeigeninhaber etwas, den 
nur wenn der bezahlt, kann Google einen Teil davon weiter-
leiten.

Wir hatten schon Google Adwords Anzeigen geschaltet,
muss mal nachschauen, was das gekostet hat.

Das mehrmailge Klicken sollte keine Wirkung haben,
da man sonst z. b. seinen Wettbewereber relativ 
einfach durch fortlaufendes oder gar automatisches 
Klicken schädigen könnte. Da wird z. b. die IP-Adresse
mitprotokolliert. Die genauen Mechanismen sind 
wahrscheinlich nichtöffentlich, um Manipulationen zu 
verhindern.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

PS: Ein  guter Forenbesucher :lol: klickt täglich auf ein paar Anzeigen ...


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2005)

ja, das mehmalige klicken derselben anzeige bringt sicher nichts.

deshalb habe ich ja oben "verschiedene" geschrieben.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

@ Markus: Wenn es nicht unter Geheimniss fällt, was bringt denn so eine Geschichte ein?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Markus (31 Mai 2005)

bleibt aber geheim, auch wenn die großen konzerne ihre managergehälter veröffentlichen müssen, meines bleibt geheim... :-D

die ersten tage war es recht viel, aber es geht steil bergab.
und zwar so das ich mir nächsten monat noch einmal überlegen werde ob ich die google geschichte nicht rausnehme.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
aber es bringt doch auch den Vorteil, das Google deine Seite besser plaziert, oder?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt wird Zotos Morgenluft wittern, Codesys auf einer Bannerwerbefläche  .

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> aber es bringt doch auch den Vorteil, das Google deine Seite besser plaziert, oder?
> 
> mfg
> ...




das kann sein, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## zotos (4 Juni 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,
ich find die Werbung nun doch Cool  8) 
Denke aber das Siemens auch mal Sponsoren-Gelder ans Forum abdrücken sollte :wink:


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ Zotos: kann ja mal bei Siemens nachfragen :roll: 

mfg

dietmar


----------



## zotos (4 Juni 2005)

Ich bin so frech  :lol:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Juni 2005)

Ich vermute, der Marktführer wird erst einmal eine Vollversammlung ansetzen, um den Entscheidungsträger zu finden  :lol:    .


----------



## BadTaste (16 Juni 2005)

Wieso, da oben gibts doch schon eine Werbung von denen... sogar die Größte ;-)

schöne Grüße 
Michael


----------



## zotos (16 Juni 2005)

:shock: stimmt das ist ja gar nicht zu übersehen

@Markus: hast du schon einmal daran gedacht das sps-foren-Banner zu überarbeiten?


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2005)

zotos schrieb:
			
		

> :shock: stimmt das ist ja gar nicht zu übersehen
> 
> @Markus: hast du schon einmal daran gedacht das sps-foren-Banner zu überarbeiten?



ja habe ich, es muss kleiner werden, alle wollen hier werbung machen,
brauch noch platz für zwei banner...

bin aber kein grafikheld, wenn mir wer eines bastelt solls auch nicht umsonst sein...


----------

